# Toro 826 OE 2013 model 37772 missing auger zerks



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Picked up a used 3 year old 2013 Toro 826 model 37772. Noticed rusting inside the housing, axle, auger and impeller. No zerks or grease fitting to insert any lubrication. I had to remove all parts augers, impellor, etc to properly lubricate. Also to remove rust and paint over (see pic).

Like to avoid annually removing all parts just to lubricate. Has anybody considered adding zerks fitting to the augers to avoid this annual lubrication issue and how did you add the fitting ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you do know that the shaft that the augers ride on is harden steel right. so just by doing that alone would take a lot of time plus many busted drill bits. and you are still not going to cover every inch of the shaft by doing it that way. the other way also let's you have a good looksee around in there. and it gets you away from working on that never ending honeydoooooo list that no 1 really likes doing. or other not so fun outing. just running that idea up the old flag pole. to see if it flys or not.*But anyway ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There have been people to do it to Hondas. I am sure it has been done with other brands as well. You just have to be sure the auger shafts are thick enough to allow it without the zerks hitting the shaft. You might need to weld a spacer on there to get a little room, but Toro is probably thick enough. I know the Ariens machines with a full length auger shaft use 2 zerks per auger so you are probably looking at adding 4 total.

While you have things apart it might be a good idea to do the impeller as well.


----------

